# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map the places connected by a magical portal or warmhole.

## Simkin

Hi, the title tells everything, so basically the idea is to make a map of a portal / wormhole and the places connected by it.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice idea. There are quite a few portal fantasies that would work with this, as well as sci-fi stories of course.

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

This is a nice idea, and a lite challenge just ended. Maybe we could do this one next, if anyone notices the suggestion.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tiana

I like this challenge and I hope we do it.

----------

